# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wolthuis (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wolthuis

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Braaksma en Wolthuis, Amsterdam

Adres: Middenweg 215, Amsterdam

Website: www.loubraaksma.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wolthuis*

----------

